# [Video-Review] Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH



## kazzig (12. Dezember 2010)

Video-Review
Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH (Youtube HD)



Ich habe mich entschlossen ein Video Review zu erstellen und habe es heute fertig gestellt! Ist mein aller erstes Review überhaupt und ich bin für konstruktive Kritik in jedem Fall offen - man lernt nie aus!

Die Videos sind in zwei geteilt. Im ersten Teil geht es um die Einführung bis hin zur Verarbeitung und Qualität.
Der zweite Teil orientiert sich mehr an Anwendungen und die dazugehörigen Kommentare.

Hier geht es zu den Videos:

*Teil 1*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKdVofqs-U0

*Teil 2*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ9SQkDuVsg


Es fehlen sicher noch ganz viele Details wie technische Daten etc. etc., aber ich musste einfach einen vernünftigen Kompromiss finden zwischen Information und Länge des Videos. Dieses Review soll auf keinen Fall einen "echten" Test wie z.B. auf PRAD.de oder ähnlichen darstellen. Es ist vielmehr eine Ansammlung von persönlichen Eindrücken und den daraus resultierenden Empfehlungen!

Nun wünsche ich Euch viel Vergnügen mit dem Video-Review ​


----------



## Happyplace4190 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: warten]*

technische daten des monitors schauen schonmal ziemlich gut aus


----------



## 8800 GT (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: warten]*

Ich war mit meinem 2770 HD nicht zufrieden, hoffe dass du mehr Spaß mit deinem 2770 FH hast


----------



## kazzig (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: warten]*

Der HD ist ja auch grundlegend ein ganz anderer Monitor 
Bei mir sieht das ungefähr so aus mit der Verteilung des Einsatzgebietes für den Monitor:

80% Priorität Games
20% Surfen + Office (eher weniger Office)
0% Filme schauen (dafür hält der 46" LED von Samsung hin)

Wird sich zeigen, wie sich das mit 16:9 vs. 16:10 verhält, bin schon total gespannt!


----------



## kazzig (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: warten]*

So, der Monitor ist seit heute Mittag da! Konnte leider noch nicht sehr viel testen (Windows aufsetzen, etc. etc.), aber bis jetzt hinterlässt er schon mal einen hervorragenden Eindruck.
Lediglich hatte ich ein kleines Problem bei der Standardeinstellung im OSD,  wo bei der "Bildgröße" 16:9 eingestellt war. Bei dieser Einstellung war das Bild größer als der Bildschirmbereich und ich musste dann die Einstellung auf "Bildanpassung" korrigieren. Mhh, seltsam.


----------



## mosare (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

und hast du den monitor in der zwischenzeit etwas testen können? bin mir echt auch am überlegen dieses teil zu holen, jedoch bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob er doch nicht etwas zu gross ist..vorallem für shooter games


----------



## kazzig (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

Ausführlicher Test folgt auf jeden Fall und wenn ich Glück habe, schaffe ich es sogar diese Woche!
Ich war die letzte Woche nur noch an der Uni beschäftigt (Studienarbeit etc.) *kotz* und hatte deswegen nur bedingt Zeit.

Jedoch habe ich schon ein paar Runden Bad Company 2, Fallout: New Vegas und Borderlands gespielt. 

Erster mini Eindruck: *Du geiles Stück* :>


----------



## Falke75 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

Hiho...Ich habe mir diesen Monitor Anfang Dezember gekauft.Dieses Teil ist der Hammer.Vor allem für Hardcore-Gamer. Schnelligkeit,Farbbrillanz überzeugen.Die Größe ist kein Problem für Ego-Shooter, ganz im Gegenteil.Im Vorfeld hatte ich den 2450H und ich bereue den Schritt zum 2770fh überhaupt nicht!Lediglich die Werkseinstellungen sind eine Katastrophe.Um den Monitor nach seinen Vorstellungen zu konfigurieren dauerts bestimmt eine Stunde.
Ein Problem habe ich dennoch mit dem Teil. Auf der Rückseite befinden sich keine Löcher für eine Wandhalterung, da der 2770fh im Neuen Slim-Line Design daherkommt.Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob es dennoch eine Vorrichtung gibt?


----------



## mosare (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

@kazzig, freue mich auf deinen bericht 
@falke 75, wie weit sitzst du von dem monitor entfernt? bei mir wären es leider (da mein bürotisch eher schmal in der breite) maximal 70 cm! zurzeit zocke ich auf einen 22 zoll, da dürfte es ruhig noch etwas grösser sein. hoffe einfach dass die übersicht, vorallem bei shooters, auf einem 27 zoll bei diesem geringen abstand nicht flötte geht 
ich brauche den monitor eben tatsächlich zur zum zocken und office anwendungen...für movies habe ich meinen 55' LED bzw. beamer.


----------



## Falke75 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

@mosare, also ich habe einen Abstand von ca. 85cm zum Monitor.Dies ist völlig ausreichend.Ich würde nochmal 10cm gewinnen wenn ich das Teil an die Wand hängen würde.Dafür benötige ich aber Informationen, ob man das Teil überhaupt an die Wand bringen kann, da keinerlei Löcher an der Rückseite des Monitors sind.Der Abstand von ca. 70cm in Deinem Fall könnten schon etwas gering sein, da das Teil schon richtig groß ist.


----------



## mosare (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

und du hattest nie das gefühl, vorallem bei shooters, dass die grösse dich benachteiligt, da nicht mehr alles so übersichtlich ist und du den kopf mehr nach links und rechs schwenken musst?


----------



## mosare (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

ist aber nicht so, dass man mit einem grossen monitor zB 27 zoll mehr bildausschnitt sieht als zB mit einem 22 zoll? normalerweise ist das natürlich so, aber die frage ist, wird dies zB von bad company 2 auch unterstützt oder wird dabei das bild nur gestreckt?! weil es wäre ja dann eigentlich einen nicht zu unterschätzenden vorteil, wenn man in einem shooter (oder welches spiel auch immer..) durch den grösseren monitor mehr bildauschnitt zu sehen bekommt?! wahrscheinlich wird das aber wohl unterbunden?!!


----------



## robbe (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

Man sieht durch einen größeren Monitor nicht mehr, nur durch ein breiteres Seitenverhältnis. Du könntest also je nach Spiel mit einem 16:9 Monitor an den Rändern mehr sehen als mit einem 16:10 Monitor. Wenn dein alter 22" Monitor allerdings auch schon 16:9 hat, dann ändert sich nichts, nur das Bild wird natürlich größer.


----------



## mosare (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

danke robbe, jetz wo du es sagst; eigentlich logisch 
zurzeit hab ich nen 22 zoll 16:10 monitor (kein full hd). 
also hätte man auf einem 27 zoll gegenüber einen 22 zoll (beide 16:9) insofern einen vorteil, als dass man den gegner besser (da grösser dargestellt!) sehen würde..vorallem ab einer gewissen distanz wäre dies ja shootertechnisch defintiv ein vorteil, hmmm


----------



## Pravasi (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

Habe 110cm Abstand. Ist schon o.k. so. Aber weniger dürften es für mich nicht sein.
80cm gehen gar nicht!


----------



## robbe (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*



mosare schrieb:


> danke robbe, jetz wo du es sagst; eigentlich logisch
> zurzeit hab ich nen 22 zoll 16:10 monitor (kein full hd).
> also hätte man auf einem 27 zoll gegenüber einen 22 zoll (beide 16:9) insofern einen vorteil, als dass man den gegner besser (da grösser dargestellt!) sehen würde..vorallem ab einer gewissen distanz wäre dies ja shootertechnisch defintiv ein vorteil, hmmm



Ja, das wäre möglich. Aber sicherlich auch nur wenn die Auflösung höher ist als bei dem kleinen. Wenn der kleine dieselbe Auflösung hat, dürfte man alles genauso detailiert erkennen.


----------



## mosare (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

detailliert sicherlich, dafür etwas kleiner ..und je grösser umso schneller sieht man etwas auf distanz..also sicher einen vorteil des grossen gegenüber dem kleinen monitor..nicht umsonst kann der monitor nie genug gross sein..wobei 27 zoll wohl am arbeitsplatz wohl die limite darstellt..mann sieht zwar alles etwas "grösser" (vorteil), jedoch kann man wohl auch schneller etwas die übersicht verlieren hmm


----------



## robbe (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

Genau, 27" wäre für mich auch die absolute Obergrenze. Hab BC2 schon an nem 28" gezockt und hatte wirklich ziemlich Probleme alles zu überblicken.


----------



## mosare (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

aber auf distanz hast du die gegner dafür besser bzw. grösser gesehen..was ja rein zieltechnisch ein ziemlicher vorteil sein müsste, wenn du den gegner schneller und präziser erfassen kannst mit einem grösseren monitor...?


----------



## robbe (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

Kann ich jetzt nicht so genau sagen. Ich weiß halt nur noch, das man bei so einer größe schnell mal den Überblick verliert, da ist mir mein 22"er wesentlich lieber.


----------



## mosare (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

naja ich denke mir einfach, dass ein grosser monitor, auch mit der gleichen auflösung, ein vorteil sein müsste beim zielen


----------



## robbe (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

Das denk ich nicht. Es kommt größtenteils auf Auflösung, Seitenverhältnis und natürlich Skill an. Bei einem sehr großen Monitor verliert man viel schneller die Übersicht als an einem kleinem. Ich hab auch schon BC2 am Beamer gezockt. Ist zwar im ersten Moment ziemlich cool, spielt sich aber auch ziemlich schlecht, weil die Fläche die man überblicken muss, einfach zu groß ist.


----------



## mosare (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*



robbe schrieb:


> Das denk ich nicht. Es kommt größtenteils auf Auflösung, Seitenverhältnis und natürlich Skill an. Bei einem sehr großen Monitor verliert man viel schneller die Übersicht als an einem kleinem. Ich hab auch schon BC2 am Beamer gezockt. Ist zwar im ersten Moment ziemlich cool, spielt sich aber auch ziemlich schlecht, weil die Fläche die man überblicken muss, einfach zu groß ist.


 
hmm ich zocke seit jahren auf einem beamer (full hd)..allerdings nur konsole...ist natürlich viel geiler und auch viel übersichtlicher als auf einem tv..allerdings habe ich dort natürlich auch 3.5 m abstand )


----------



## mosare (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

was meint ihr, lohnt sich ein upgrade von meinem 3 jährigen 22 zoll ASUS-VW222U (max. auflösung 1680x1050) zu dem 24 zoll SAMSUNG-BX2450L 1920x1080) bezüglich der bildqualität? zB bei BF BC 2?


----------



## kazzig (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

Heute Abend werde ich ein Video-Review veröffentlichen! Die Inhalte sehen dann wie folgt aus:



Vorwort
Lieferumfang
Verarbeitung & Qualität
Anschlussmöglichkeiten
Anwendungsgebiete und Beispiele
Abschließende Worte
Extra: lustige Abschweifer :C

Ich habe mich für ein Video-Review entschieden, weil man hier besser folgen kann und alles live sieht. Sonst müsste ich ein fünf Seiten Review schreiben und das möchte ich Euch ersparen!

Muss erstmal bisschen joggen gehen, dann bin ich entspannter bei der Aufnahme *muh*


----------



## mosare (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

na dann bin ich mal gespannt auf dein video review


----------



## kazzig (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

Virtual Dub zickt mit den Codecs und zeigt die nicht an - ich arbeite an einer Lösung


----------



## kazzig (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

Problem gelöst! Ich konvertiere gerade und werde sie noch nachher hochladen.

Parallel muss ich noch DFB Pokal schauen, aber immerhin klappt jetzt alles


----------



## mosare (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

bin mir immernoch am überlegen ob ich von meinem 22 zoll auf einen 24 oder 27 zoll umsteigen soll....hauptsächlich für sgaming..daher wäre ich für deine ersten eindrücke dankbar


----------



## kazzig (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

Ich krieg die Videos wohl morgen erst up bei Youtube. Der Konverter hat mir alle Videos zu kurz geschnitten, sodass ich alles von vorne machen musste :<

Big sorry!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

Gute Ausrede, ich sag nur Fußball und Bier!!!!


----------



## kazzig (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*

Ich lade gerade die zwei Videos hoch (zweigeteilt wegen Youtube). Das Review umfasst ca. 20 Minuten, also stellt euch schon mal darauf ein, dass ihr einen Kaffee und aufmerksame Sinnesorgane mitbringt


----------



## kazzig (23. Dezember 2010)

*UPDATE: Video Links hinzugefügt!*


----------



## mosare (23. Dezember 2010)

super video-review kazzig, verständlich und deutlich gesprochen! fettes dankeschön dafür!

sieht aus als wäre das wirklich ein ganz toller monitor. überlege mir ernsthaft, ob ich von meinem 22 Zol  ASUS VW2222U (1680X1050) auf diesen oder evlt. doch ne kleinere Version (24 Zoll) umsteigen soll. Was hattest du vorhin für einen monitor? und du würdest klar sagen, der fun-factor bezüglich gaming steigt deutlich mit dieser grösse? (mittendrin statt nur dabei) und bei schnellen shooters muss man keine abstriche in kauf nehmen, also entpuppt sich deiner ansicht nach die grösse nicht als nachteil (übersicht),sofern man den mind. abstand von ca 70cm einhält? das ist eben noch meine grösse sorge.....


----------



## kazzig (23. Dezember 2010)

Also die Spieltiefe mit einem großen Monitor nimmt in jedem Fall zu - das würde ich so untermauern. Je größer das Bild (natürlich muss es im Rahmen bleiben) ist, desto mehr integriert fühlt man sich ins Spielgeschehen.
Zudem finde ich, dass ein großer Monitor gerade bei den Shootern einen Vorteil birgt. Ich habe sehr oft feststellen müssen, dass z.B. bei BF: BC2 sich irgendwas im Busch bewegt hat und habe so mein Auge geschult auf solche Dinge zu reagieren. Es ist halt einfach so: Wenn sich auf einer großen Leinwand (nur angenommen) etwas bewegt, realisieren wir das "besser" als wenn das nur auf einem 19" Monitor statt findet!

Ich bin von einem Samsung SyncMaster 931BF (19", 4:3) auf den 27" gewechselt und bereue diesen Umstieg keine Sekunde!
Man sollte aber wirklich einen üppigen Sitzabstand mitbringen, sonst kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Augen auf Dauer Probleme damit haben könnten.
Meiner Meinung nach sind +70cm auf jeden Fall Pflicht!


----------



## widder0815 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*



mosare schrieb:


> hmm ich zocke seit jahren auf einem beamer (full hd)..allerdings nur konsole...ist natürlich viel geiler und auch viel übersichtlicher als auf einem tv..allerdings habe ich dort natürlich auch 3.5 m abstand )



hey , mit konsole auf einen beamer ist ... ehm kaka find ich .
ich erinnere mich noch , hatte damals ein beamer und eine dreamCast dran ... später eine x-box , aber das prob war ... das weil konsolen auf 30fps getrimmt sind hat das bild irg.wie geruckelt (war nicht gut) ...da das bild von den beamer so gross war kam einem das game nicht mehr flüssig vor . 
wenn man mit einen beamer + 80fps(zb.) zockt , wäre das bestimmt geil ... hab aber kein beamer mehr .
ich habe mir auch diesen Samsung LCD P2770FH bestellt und freu mich schon drauf ... mein 22" geht in Rente .


----------



## mosare (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Samsung P2770FH bestellt! [Status: Angekommen]*



widder0815 schrieb:


> hey , mit konsole auf einen beamer ist ... ehm kaka find ich .
> ich erinnere mich noch , hatte damals ein beamer und eine dreamCast dran ... später eine x-box , aber das prob war ... das weil konsolen auf 30fps getrimmt sind hat das bild irg.wie geruckelt (war nicht gut) ...da das bild von den beamer so gross war kam einem das game nicht mehr flüssig vor .
> wenn man mit einen beamer + 80fps(zb.) zockt , wäre das bestimmt geil ... hab aber kein beamer mehr .
> ich habe mir auch diesen Samsung LCD P2770FH bestellt und freu mich schon drauf ... mein 22" geht in Rente .


 
na dann hattest du den falschen beamer. bei mir läuft das bild sehr flüssig, sogar noch flüssiger als auf meinem 55' LED  (was aber auch klar ist). gibt kein geilers spiel erlebnis, als auf einem richtig guten full hd beamer zu zocken, no doubt! (rede nur von konsole!) das sagt eigentlich auch klar jeder, mit dem ich das erlebnis mal teilen konnte 

aber das tut ja jetzt auch nichts zur sache....der SAMSUNG ist wirklich ein feiner monitor..und ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass man bei shooters die gegner besser oder schneller entdeckt ^^


----------



## widder0815 (24. Dezember 2010)

"der SAMSUNG ist wirklich ein feiner monitor..und ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass man bei shooters die gegner besser oder schneller entdeckt ^^"


Das kann ich voll bestätigen , als ich mir den 22" geholt hatte war ich gegenüber Kollegen mit ihren 19"er in Online Shootern überlegen .
Übers TS kam da oft "wie hast du den gesehn ... ich sah nix" hehe

zum Thema Beamer ... das war ein guter Toshiba 1999= 10´000DM aber FullHD gabs damals noch nicht .


----------



## mosare (24. Dezember 2010)

widder0815 erzählt mir dann bitte deine eindrücke und erfahrungen (im shooter bereich),wenn du den monitor erhalten hast..nimmt mich echt wunder, thanks!


----------



## mosare (25. Dezember 2010)

@ widder0815, wann erhälst du dein monitor?


----------



## J.Ryan (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Falke...
Habe deine Komments bei Alternate gelesen und bin jetzt hier auf kazzig Video Review gestossen,sehr schön und Informativ dargestellt... 
Ich suchte gestern die ganze Nacht nach einen neuen Monitor ,da bin ich auf deine Kommentare gestossen und muss sagen das sie für mich Kaufentscheidend waren ,auch wenn einige User negative Beiträge schreibten ist es nicht" immer" die Hardware sondern auch die falsche Handhabung das man Unzufrieden ist...
Du bist wie ich ein Shooter Gamer,da ich selbst Clan spieler bin war ich auf der Suche nach einen neuen habe ihn jetzt Bestellt kommt am Donnerstag  und hoffe das ich genau so Zufrieden bin wie du...
PS Addy mich doch mal bei XFire jamesryan69 können dann mal ja ne Runde BBC2 Zocken...
Mfg. J.Ryan


----------



## kazzig (29. Dezember 2010)

Freut mich, dass das Review dir weitergeholfen hat! Ich bin gerade dabei mich bei XFire zu registrieren, aber leider scheint die Seite entweder down oder überladen zu sein 
Wird sich sicherlich nachher etwas legen und dann adde ich dich mal.


----------



## widder0815 (30. Dezember 2010)

hab ihn jetzt auch ... und er ist GEIL 

bin CrossFire zocker was sehr schnell ist und nix mit schlieren , einfach ein sehr gutes fealing .
Crysis sah auch sehr gut aus ...
und neben meinen alten 22" LCD sieht er sau gut aus (ja es ist ein 22" kein 19" xdd)

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## mosare (31. Dezember 2010)

hmm, ich denke einfach dass bei einem sitzabstand von nur 70cm einen 24 zoll mehr sinn macht...
vorallem dass der BX2450 LED das insgesamt bessere bild im vergleich mit dem P2770FH hat?! kann einer zu der bildqualität betreffend dieser beiden monitore mehr sagen (im vergleich)? Würde mich echt interessieren...


----------



## kazzig (31. Dezember 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach kann man einen 24" mit einem 27" schlecht vergleichen.
Der große Samsung liefert ein erstklassiges Bild bei dieser Größe und ich merke nichts von groben Pixeln etc.
Außerdem habe ich den BX2450 auch live im Saturn oder Media Markt gesehen. Schlecht ist er auf keinen Fall, aber ob man im Vergleich jetzt einen oder anderen "besser" macht, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Ich sags nochmal: Man gewöhnt sich an die Größe, wenn der Abstand passt.
Wenn man 40cm vor dem Rechner hockt, dann sollte es vielleicht ein 24" werden!


----------



## mosare (31. Dezember 2010)

wie gesagt sitze ich ca 70 cm vom monitor enfernt...aber du hast sicher recht, man gewöhnt sich schnell an eine grösse. hatte auch immer gedacht,dass bei meinem beamer der sitzabstand zu einer 2.2m leinwand von 4 m fast zu wenig ist. jetzt würde ich sofort ne 2.5m leinwand nehmen......

die frage ist halt immernoch, ob der monitor auf dauer nicht für die augen schlecht ist, wenn man zu nah dran sitzt..und ob man auf einem 24 er nicht mehr vorteil beim shootern hat.......


----------



## Nyuki (31. Dezember 2010)

@mosare 
An deiner Stelle würde ich sofort zuschlagen.Der 2770FH scheint ein Top Model zu sein und um die 70 cm Abstand würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen.
ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment


----------



## widder0815 (31. Dezember 2010)

@mosare ... nim den Samsung 27" ... nach deinen Monitoreinstellungen mit den TouchButtons , ist es einfach mal Geil mit dem Teil zu zocken .
27" und meine 65cm abstand sind voooll der hammer , möchte ich nicht mehr missen


----------



## J.Ryan (31. Dezember 2010)

Leider ist der Monitor nicht Angekommen  hoffe aber das er am Monntag Früh kommt,kann und will nicht mehr länger warten... 
@kazzig
Schön das es doch noch geklappt hat mit XFire,man war das eine geile Zockernacht,wenn das gute Teil Ankommt müssen wir umbedingt noch mal eine Nacht durch Zocken 
Wünsche euch allen noch einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2011 mit euren Edelnen Monitoren ... 
Mfg. J.Ryan


----------



## widder0815 (1. Januar 2011)

hab die Ganze nacht Crossfire gezockt , man sieht voll den unterschied zu welche die mit 17 oder 19 zoll spielen ... die rennen wie blind rum und sehen weit weniger als ich 
ich hatte ein Budget von bis zu 500€ mir was ende Dezember zu kaufen ... Wollte erst eine neue Graka ... dann aber -->wozu? dank den Konsolen reicht meine 8800gtx(oc) die ich für 43€ bei Ebay erstand noch für alle games auf Hohen einstellungen(und ob meine Schatten nur auf low sind ist mir Puupe weil den unterschied sieht man nur bei genauen hinschauen).
Dann wollte ich mir ein oder 2 SSD festplatten holen --> aber wozu? da der Pc aus dem Energiesparmodus in 5sec zockbereit ist , brauchte ich keine SSD nur das programme anstatt 3 sec in 1,5 sec bereit sind .

Ich hab mir dann bei Alternate diesen 27" LCD + WD640gb(64mb) + (G-skill)DDR2 1066 cl5 für 460€ gakauft ... dies war eine sehr Gute Investition 
und der Samsung ist einfach mal Geil ... und ich dachte der 22" von acer ist Top aber (mein 22" tut mir bisl leid)


----------



## J.Ryan (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo widder...
Ich muss ein wenig schmunzeln,denn so war es bei mir fast genauso...
Hatte zu Weihnachten von meiner Familie ursprünglich eine Multimedia Festplatte 2 Terabyte bekommen,aber sie war mir zu lange unterwegs fast 10 Tage Weihnachten war schon vorbei da sagte mir meine Frau sry aber dein Geschenk kommt noch:ok dachte ich mir dann lassen wir mal erst die Platte ruhen und ich suche mir für den Betrag von 200 Euro eine SSD 120 GB von Corsair da dachte ich mir ach ne mein Rechner der ist so schnell das brauchste auch nicht,also was Brauchte ich vieleicht mehr ? Richtiiiiiig einen größeren Monitor wo ich noch mehr sehen kann als mit meinen alten aber Geilen Samsung SyncMaster 226BW 2Millisikunden 
Ich Zocke wahnsinnig gerne Shooter (in meinen Clan der {GTF} )aber auch sehr gerne schaue ich mir Filme an, habe selbt einen großen 127 Thomsen Fernseher aber ich sitze fast immer nur am PC  und so kommt mir der Samsung genau Richtig ich Kaufe ausschlieslich nur Samsung Monitore für denn PC  denn ich habe bis jetzt nur Positive Erfahrungen mit dieser Marke gemacht da Preis&Leistung Unschlagbar sind ... 
Heute ist Samstag noch 2 mal schlafen dann hoffe ich ist er da lol...

Mfg. J.Ryan


----------



## Falke75 (1. Januar 2011)

Hi J.Ryan

na da bin ich ja froh, dass ich bei Alternate eine Bewertung abgegeben habe und Du dadurch hier in den echt KLASSE THREAD VON KAZZIG gelangt bist. Wünsche Dir viel Spass und durchgezockte Nächte mit diesem klasse Monitor!
Im übrigen habe ich auch eine (Lösung) gefunden bez. Wandhalterung. Ich habe mir selber eine gebaut.Sieht geil aus und der Abstand ist jetzt supi!!!

Dann nochmal ein Frohes Neues JAHR 2011!!


----------



## robbe (1. Januar 2011)

Hi J.Ryan

Vielleicht kannst du ja dann gleich mal deine ersten Erfahrungen hier niederschreiben.
Ich hab mir den Monitor auch grade bestellt und steige auch von einem Syncmaster 226BW um. Allerdings wird meiner wohl leider erst mitte der Woche ankommen.


----------



## J.Ryan (1. Januar 2011)

Falke75 schrieb:


> Hi J.Ryan
> 
> na da bin ich ja froh, dass ich bei Alternate eine Bewertung abgegeben habe und Du dadurch hier in den echt KLASSE THREAD VON KAZZIG gelangt bist. Wünsche Dir viel Spass und durchgezockte Nächte mit diesem klasse Monitor!
> Im übrigen habe ich auch eine (Lösung) gefunden bez. Wandhalterung. Ich habe mir selber eine gebaut.Sieht geil aus und der Abstand ist jetzt supi!!!
> ...


Hi Falke 75
Ja das war wirklich gut bezüglich Alternate 
@robbe
Das werde ich tun, denn ich habe noch knapp 3 wochen Urlaub ,genug zeit denn Monitor ausgiebig zu testen ...

Mfg. J.Ryan


----------



## Pravasi (2. Januar 2011)

Falke75 schrieb:


> Hi J.Ryan
> 
> na da bin ich ja froh, dass ich bei Alternate eine Bewertung abgegeben habe und Du dadurch hier in den echt KLASSE THREAD VON KAZZIG gelangt bist. Wünsche Dir viel Spass und durchgezockte Nächte mit diesem klasse Monitor!
> Im übrigen habe ich auch eine (Lösung) gefunden bez. Wandhalterung. Ich habe mir selber eine gebaut.Sieht geil aus und der Abstand ist jetzt supi!!!
> ...



Selbstgebaute Wandhalterung?
Würde ich gerne mehr von wissen....
Hast du evtl.ein Foto?


----------



## kazzig (2. Januar 2011)

Nach fast zwei Wochen ist der Monitor immernoch einfach geil :X


----------



## Falke75 (2. Januar 2011)

Hi Pravasi,

ich habe hier mal 3 Fotos hochgeladen. Sicherlich gehts nochmal schöner/ordentlicher, aber von der Idee her ist es doch gut
Habe auch noch LED-Leisten angebracht, so dass der Monitor von hinten angeleuchtet wird. Kommt auf den Bildern nicht so gut rüber leider! 

Du benötigst:

4 x Holzklötze a 20 cm           Kosten ca. 10,- Euro
2 x Metall-/Aluleiste a 20 cm   Kosten ca. 8,-  Euro
1 x LED - Leisten                  Kosten  ca. 20,-   Euro
8 x 65mm Schrauben + Dübel  Kosten  ca. 8,- Euro

Hoffe, ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen!


----------



## widder0815 (2. Januar 2011)

Falke75 schrieb:


> Hi Pravasi,
> 
> ich habe hier mal 3 Fotos hochgeladen. Sicherlich gehts nochmal schöner/ordentlicher, aber von der Idee her ist es doch gut
> Habe auch noch LED-Leisten angebracht, so dass der Monitor von hinten angeleuchtet wird. Kommt auf den Bildern nicht so gut rüber leider!
> ...



auf blanken alu würde ich den nicht stellen(kratzen) aber bisl schaumstoff dazwischen wird gehn ... sieht aber gut aus ... coole idee .

ich hab mal zwecks BildQualli ein Video mit StreetFighter4 hochgeladen ... sieht schon besser aus als andere (die das Vid mit kamera gefilmt haben)

YouTube - Street Fighter 4 on Pc 27 zoll


----------



## Falke75 (2. Januar 2011)

Hi Widder0815,

mit dem Schaumstoff habe ich auch gemacht.Sieht man wohl nicht und hatte ich auch vergessen zu schreiben. Danke für den Hinweis!

Habe mir gerade Dein Video auf youtube angeschaut. Sieht gut aus.

Texte doch mal bitte Deine Farbeinstellungen...


----------



## widder0815 (2. Januar 2011)

ok

MagicColor Aus
Rot 21
Grün 31
Blau 50
FarbTemp. Kalt
FarbEffekt Aus
Gamma Modus3

Hellig. 73
Kontrast 75
Schärfe 80

wollte erst schnell Fotos machen und mit Paint zusammenfügen , aber hab seit kurtzem Win7 drauf ... mann mann Microsoft hat das gute alte Paint !!VERSAUT!! ... mit dem alten Paint konnte man schön einfügen ausschneiden per rechtsklick ganz einfach ... aber jetzt ?


----------



## NeerG (2. Januar 2011)

Wow wäre dieser Monitor nicht ganz so groß würd ich ihn mir ohne wenn und aber kaufen, überhaupt für den Preis. Aber ich vermute das er für meinen Schreibtisch etwas zu groß sein wird. Mein Schreibtisch is ca 75cm tief, hab mir mal ein paar flaschen und zeug zusammen gebaut damit ich ca weiß wie groß der is... aber der wäre schon extrem rießig. Ich hab mir schon bei 24" in die Hose geschißen das er villeicht zu groß sein könnte. Aber vielleicht werd ich mir den auch kaufen.
glaubt ihr reicht mein 75cm Tiefer schreibtisch aus?


----------



## widder0815 (2. Januar 2011)

NeerG schrieb:


> Wow wäre dieser Monitor nicht ganz so groß würd ich ihn mir ohne wenn und aber kaufen, überhaupt für den Preis. Aber ich vermute das er für meinen Schreibtisch etwas zu groß sein wird. Mein Schreibtisch is ca 75cm tief, hab mir mal ein paar flaschen und zeug zusammen gebaut damit ich ca weiß wie groß der is... aber der wäre schon extrem rießig. Ich hab mir schon bei 24" in die Hose geschißen das er villeicht zu groß sein könnte. Aber vielleicht werd ich mir den auch kaufen.
> glaubt ihr reicht mein 75cm Tiefer schreibtisch aus?



mein tisch ist nur 66cm tief , und ich hab 65cm augenabstand beim zocken ... ist hart die grenze , nach 5h zocken merkt man das schon auf den Augen ... aber egal beim Popen tut einem auch was weh (nauund hehe)

hab gerade wieder 3h CrossFire hinter mir und ich finds geil ... möchte diesen LCD nicht mehr missen


----------



## mosare (3. Januar 2011)

der monitor ist sicher geil, ohne frage...nur bleibt die frage offen, ob so ein grosser monitor mit einem relativ geringen sitzabstand auf die dauer nicht schädlich für die augen ist?!


----------



## NeerG (3. Januar 2011)

ich hab mal gehört das der abstand zum fernseher nur minimal schädlich is viel schädlicher ist das andauernde anstarren der bildschirms weil man sich dann meist so stark darauf konzentriert das man weniger blinselt und deswegen die augen austrocknen.
Aber in wie fern das wirklich so stimmt kann ich ned genau sagen.


----------



## mosare (3. Januar 2011)

bei einem sitzabstand von 60-70 cm ist ein 24 er zoll zum zocken sowie für das internet wohl doch noch die bessere wahl, könnte ich mir vorstellen?! hmmm zum tv/movie schauen brauch ich den monitor defintiv nicht


----------



## widder0815 (3. Januar 2011)

mosare schrieb:


> bei einem sitzabstand von 60-70 cm ist ein 24 er zoll zum zocken sowie für das internet wohl doch noch die bessere wahl, könnte ich mir vorstellen?! hmmm zum tv/movie schauen brauch ich den monitor defintiv nicht



wenn du nur zocken willst , dann nim den 24ger ... da ich kein Ferrnseher hab (fernseh lügen und Menschenverblödung + manipulationen hab ich vor 3 jahren abgeschworen) ... brauche ich halt noch was zum Filme schauen , da ist dieser 27" Perfekt .


----------



## PEG96 (3. Januar 2011)

Ja für filme schauen ist der monitor wirklich perfekt


----------



## mosare (3. Januar 2011)

hatte irgendwie auch das gefühl,dass das bild nicht so scharf wirkt (etwas verschwommen),wenn man nur 70 cm abstand hat bei dieser grösse (27)....


----------



## widder0815 (3. Januar 2011)

mosare schrieb:


> hatte irgendwie auch das gefühl,dass das bild nicht so scharf wirkt (etwas verschwommen),wenn man nur 70 cm abstand hat bei dieser grösse (27)....



nee , das bild ist gestochen scharf wie bei meinen 22" ala 1680-1050 ...man muss ihn nur richtig einstellen .
wie gesagt , ich will diesen 27" nicht mehr missen ... ist aber Hart die grenze bezüglich augen , ich komme aber neben der arbeit und so eh nicht dazu einen ganzen tag durch zu zocken(Shooter) ... 
aber nach 5h ist es halt bisl anstrengend wie nach nem kino besuch ...
 viel länger zocke ich aber eh nicht am stück ... und bei AutorennGames oder sowas wie StreetFighter sitzt man sowieso mit dem Kontroler weiter weg (gemütlich auf dem sessel) und da ist es auch wieder viel besser als mit einem 24" ... ich hätte mir auch einen 24" holen können aber da ist der BildMehrWert nicht so toll ...
von 22" auf 24"( die paar cm) da sind 27" ehr nennenswert 
so wie ,  "hey ich bin von 200ter reifen auf 220ger gewechselt" ... dann doch lieber 250ger(wenns so was gibt)

@mosare
ehm mal was anderes , wie hast du es geschaft in einen monat hir , 238 beiträge zu schreiben (lol?) hehe  Tüpisch de schwiieezer


----------



## mosare (4. Januar 2011)

anyway, werde mir voraussichtlich den 24er holen...da ich den pc ausschliesslich zum zocken/internet/office benötige...für movies/tv habe ich meinen beamer bzw. 55 er ...
naja ich finde 5 h zocken am stück schon viel  ..zocke eigentlich selten länger als 2-4 h am stück, wenn überhaupt....arbeit/freundin/sport etc....hindern mich daran mehr zu zocken


----------



## robbe (4. Januar 2011)

So, mein p2770fh ist grade angekommen und das hier sind die ersten wörter die er darstellt. Hab schon versucht mich durch die einstellungen zu fitzen, aber so richtig gefällt mir die ganze Sache noch nicht. Grade die Sache mit den Farben bekomm ich nicht so richtig hin. 

Ich könnt zwar frage, was ihr da so eingestellt habt, aber ich schätze jeder hat da so seine eigenen Vorlieben. 
Die Einstellungen von widder0815 z.b. würden bei mir garnicht gehen.


----------



## Pravasi (4. Januar 2011)

Falke75 schrieb:


> Hi Pravasi,
> 
> ich habe hier mal 3 Fotos hochgeladen. Sicherlich gehts nochmal schöner/ordentlicher, aber von der Idee her ist es doch gut
> Habe auch noch LED-Leisten angebracht, so dass der Monitor von hinten angeleuchtet wird. Kommt auf den Bildern nicht so gut rüber leider!
> ...


Super!
So ähnlich wollte ich es auch machen,aber deine Lösung ist noch ne Nummer besser.
Dankeschön.


----------



## J.Ryan (4. Januar 2011)

Hi All...
Juhu jetzt gerade kam Hermesversand und brachte mir das geile Ding...
Erst mal gerade Ausgepackt und Junge Junge ist das ein Kaliber,alles Angeschlossen und erster Eindruck, Wunderschönes teil ich muss wirklich sagen das ich schon mit viel ungeduld gewartet habe aber jetzt bin ich doch dafür umso mehr Belohnt worden...
Schnell mal Battlefield Bad Company 2 und Cod Modern Warfire Angezockt und muss sagen Einfach nur Traumhaft auf so einen Tollen Edelnen Teil zu Spielen...
Was ich nur nicht so ganz verstehe sind die aussagen das der Monitor wackelt ich weis nicht was für Tische die verschiedenen User haben aber auch wenn ich noch so feste auf der Tasstertur haue da wackelt nix rein garnix der Fuss ist völlig Ausreichend !
Und auch die Aussage das er Pipsen sollte kann ich nicht verstehen ich höre nix weil da auch nix ist mein PC ist Absolut Silent!!!
Aber wo Licht ist ist auch Schatten,habe 2 Dinge die ich gerne wissen wollte von euch die das Geile Teil auch haben: 1 Hinter dem Gerät an der Verkleidung Rechts ganz aussen an der Leiste Mittig habe ich dort eine ja wie soll ich es Beschreiben eine Art Keil überstehndes Plastik sah erst aus wie ein Riss, ist es aber nicht vieleicht könnt ihr ja mal Nachschauen ob ihr es auch habt ?
2 Was mir Aufgefallen ist das kein Beschreibungs Aufkleber unten Rechts auf dem Monitor angebracht war habt ihr es auch so, wie ihr ihn Ausgepackt habt?  sonst war alles Original Verpackt Monitor mit schutzhülle und Abziehfolien...
Denn bei kazzig Video Review ist er genau auch dort zu sehen wie er auch im Internet Angepriesen wird,ich denke schon das alles ok ist an meinen Gerät nur mann weis ja nie ob mann ein Umtausch Gerät bekommen haben könnte...
So und jetzt muss ich erst mal Ballern Tschuss...

Mfg. J.Ryan


----------



## widder0815 (4. Januar 2011)

J.Ryan schrieb:


> Hi All...
> Juhu jetzt gerade kam Hermesversand und brachte mir das geile Ding...
> Erst mal gerade Ausgepackt und Junge Junge ist das ein Kaliber,alles Angeschlossen und erster Eindruck, Wunderschönes teil ich muss wirklich sagen das ich schon mit viel ungeduld gewartet habe aber jetzt bin ich doch dafür umso mehr Belohnt worden...
> Schnell mal Battlefield Bad Company 2 und Cod Modern Warfire Angezockt und muss sagen Einfach nur Traumhaft auf so einen Tollen Edelnen Teil zu Spielen...
> ...



hehe gw ... mit wackelig hab ich gemeint das er wakelt wenn mann daran rüttelt ... bei mir steht er auch wie eine Deutsche eiche . quasi auf wackligen Tischen könnte es probleme geben (wer sowas hat) .
zu deinen 2 probs ... versteh ich net ganz ... poste mal Fotos davon was du meinst


----------



## Forti (5. Januar 2011)

widder hast Du jetzt den 27Fh oder den 2770HD ?


----------



## widder0815 (5. Januar 2011)

Forti schrieb:


> widder hast Du jetzt den 27Fh oder den 2770HD ?



2770FH - 1ms reaktionszeit ...


----------



## robbe (5. Januar 2011)

J.Ryan schrieb:


> Hi All...
> Juhu jetzt gerade kam Hermesversand und brachte mir das geile Ding...
> Erst mal gerade Ausgepackt und Junge Junge ist das ein Kaliber,alles Angeschlossen und erster Eindruck, Wunderschönes teil ich muss wirklich sagen das ich schon mit viel ungeduld gewartet habe aber jetzt bin ich doch dafür umso mehr Belohnt worden...
> Schnell mal Battlefield Bad Company 2 und Cod Modern Warfire Angezockt und muss sagen Einfach nur Traumhaft auf so einen Tollen Edelnen Teil zu Spielen...
> ...




Diesen Plastikstrich hab ich auch, scheint also normal zu sein. Ist ja nicht wirklich störend.

Bei mir gibt es ebenfalls keinen Beschreibungsaufkleber, hab ich mich auch schon gewundert. Bisher hatte ich sowas bei allen Samsung Bildschirmen.

Ich hätte dann noch 2 weitere Punkte die mich etwas stören:

1. Der Rahmen zieht Staub ja wirklich sowas von magnetich an. Dachte schon bei meinem alten 226BW war das schlimm, aber hier ist es ja richtig extrem. Der Staub klebt regelrecht am Rahmen.

2. Die Helligkeitsverteilung. An sich stört mich so was nicht und eigentlich nehm ich das normalerweiße auch garnicht war. Aber bei diesem Monitor fällt mir wirklich immer wieder auf, das die Randbereiche wesentlich heller sind, als die Mitte. Und ich bin eigentlich der letzte der sowas sieht.


----------



## dieaerztefan351 (5. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen Leute, 
nach den guten Bewertungen hier habe ich mir den 2770FH auch mal bestellt und gestern kam er auch schon an.
Sieht wirklich klasse aus, das Teil, und ist ein Riesenapparat.

Ich habe nur ein Problem:
Er scheint mit Farbverläufen so seine Probleme zu haben. Die zu testenden Verläufe in bspw. "PassMark MonitorTest" werden mehr kantig als weich dargestellt. Soll heißen: Man sieht recht deutliche Abstufungen/Streifen von ca 2mm Breite und das bei allen Verläufen.
Auch auf einigen Bildern ist mir schon die unsanfte Darstellung aufgefallen. Trailer, die ich bevorzugt von trailers.apple.com herunterlade, sehen plötzlich auch nicht mehr so gut aus wie auf meinem 5 Jahre alten 19" LCD - selbst in 1080p. Man hat einfach überall diese harten Farbübergänge.
Leider scheint es auch nicht an meiner in die Jahre gekommenen GeForce 7800GTX zu liegen, da auch die XBox an diesem Monitor ähnliche Anzeichen offenbart. Im Dashboard zeigt der grüne Hintergrund auch leichte Kanten. Dies fällt am Fernseher kaum (vielleicht nur eingebildet) auf.

Ich weiß echt nicht, was ich falsch mache. Ich habe ihn jetzt auf die Standardeinstellungen zurückgesetzt, habe schon viel daran herumdreht, aber leider verschwindet dieser Effekt nie. 
Kann mir da jemand mit Tipps weiterhelfen? Ich würde das äußerst schicke Gerät ungern zurückschicken.

Das Fiepen ist übrigens auch bei mir zu hören, jedoch verschwindet es einmal bei Helligkeit "100" und dann wieder im Bereich um "40" herum (Abweichung < 5).


----------



## Forti (5. Januar 2011)

@widder, Du sagtest du bekommst den 2770HD, der hier ist doch für mich vollkommen uninteressant.


----------



## widder0815 (5. Januar 2011)

Forti schrieb:


> @widder, Du sagtest du bekommst den 2770HD, der hier ist doch für mich vollkommen uninteressant.



sry dann haben wir an uns vorbei geredet ...

und an die beiden die hir versuchen den Richtig Guten Monitor schlecht zu machen , sag ich --> schickt ihn zurück und vertig !

ooh ich habe viel staub ... OMG ... ich nach einer woche mal bisl ... und der andere ..."Heul , wenn den Monitor Bench Durchlaufen lasse sieht es schlechter aus als auf meinen 5 jahre alten" ... erlich mal ... "wenn du meinst"

das ist ein Klasse Monitor , er sieht Richtig Edel aus und hat ein TOP bild und piepen hab ich noch nie gehört ... und schon Komisch das als schlecht auch der nicht vorhandene aufkleber aufgeführt wird 

mann Leute , wie sähe bei dem design so ein mistiger aufkleber aus ??? voll kaka weil nicht jeder stellt ihn an die wand

Klasse Bild Klasse Design und --> keine PixelFehler 

und um etwas zu bewerten mache ich keine syn. Benchmarks ... "wieso sieht bei mir der 3d-Mark11 so kaka aus? " dann kauf dir eine 500€ graka 

dieser Samsung FH wurde von vielen Renomierten testlabors als Gut eingestuft ... es giebt auch 27" LCD´s für 400-500€ die in Benchmarks besser abschneiden ... aber ich zocke und schau Fern ... und dieses teil hir ist klasse .
lol ein Monitor der Fieept ... hör ich zum ersten mal !!!

hir noch ein BeweisFoto das ich ihn auch habe und keinen müll erzähle --> http://img18.imageshack.us/f/dscn0127xo.jpg/


----------



## J.Ryan (5. Januar 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Diesen Plastikstrich hab ich auch, scheint also normal zu sein. Ist ja nicht wirklich störend.
> 
> Bei mir gibt es ebenfalls keinen Beschreibungsaufkleber, hab ich mich auch schon gewundert. Bisher hatte ich sowas bei allen Samsung Bildschirmen.
> 
> ...


Hallo robbe...
Denke dann ist es ok ist wenn er auch keinen Aufkleber hat,und mit dem Plastikstrich ist ab Werk so Gefasst...
Und zu der Heligkeitsverteilung muss du versuchen deine Einstellungen zu Optimieren ich Rate nicht die gleichen Einstellungen zu nehmen wie andere User sie auch schon benutzen denn jedes Auge ist Inviduell und besser ist es wenn du sie auf deine Augen so Einstellst wie es für "dich" am bessten ist...
Mfg. J.Ryan


----------



## robbe (5. Januar 2011)

J.Ryan schrieb:


> Hallo robbe...
> Denke dann ist es ok ist wenn er auch keinen Aufkleber hat,und mit dem Plastikstrich ist ab Werk so Gefasst...
> Und zu der Heligkeitsverteilung muss du versuchen deine Einstellungen zu Optimieren ich Rate nicht die gleichen Einstellungen zu nehmen wie andere User sie auch schon benutzen denn jedes Auge ist Inviduell und besser ist es wenn du sie auf deine Augen so Einstellst wie es für "dich" am bessten ist...
> Mfg. J.Ryan



Ich hab die Einstellungen ja auch schon soweit an meine Bedürfnisse angepasst. 
Allerdings fällt mir halt ab und zu auf, das die Randbereiche Heller als die Mitte sind und sowas kann man soweit ich weiß nicht einstellen. 
Find ich schon merkwürdig, eigentlich hab ich bei dem Monitor nichts schlechtes bezüglich der Helligkeitsverteilung gehört.
Was solls, es ist ja auch nicht so extrem das es störend ist, es fällt halt bloß hin und wieder auf.


----------



## J.Ryan (5. Januar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> sry dann haben wir an uns vorbei geredet ...
> 
> und an die beiden die hir versuchen den Richtig Guten Monitor schlecht zu machen , sag ich --> schickt ihn zurück und vertig !
> 
> ...


Hallo widder...
Cowboy hol mal Tief luft und Atme mal durch die Hose aus...
Hier will keiner diesen Monitor schlecht Reden,aber wenn du richtig aufgepasst hättest würdest du es verstehen können und man brauchte dich nicht zu belehren wie man diesen Thread  nutzt !!!
Mir geht es darum vergleiche zu ziehen mit anderen Usern ,ob ich vieleicht ein gebraucht Gerät Erworben habe klar würde ich diesen Fetzen Aufkleber abmachen wenn er auch einen gehabt hätte...
 Ich weis ja das er nur eine 1 Millisekunde Umschaltzeit hat muss es ja nicht jeden Bekannten der zu mir kommt zeigen lies mal 1 Millisekunde oder warum lässt du ihn dran...
Hier kann jeder seine Meinung frei äußern du musst nicht sofort Persönlich werden und Unterstellungen machen...
 Wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, oder fängst du ein Buch ab der Mitte erst an zu Lesen...
Wir sind alle Begeistert von diesn geilen Teil auch wenn meiner "keinen" Aufkleber hat lol ich Lache mich gerade sooooo derbe weg muhahahaha
weil ich es echt zum Schiessen finde ...
Mfg. J.Ryan


----------



## Forti (5. Januar 2011)

Du schaust fehrn? Mit TV karte? Warum dann nicht gleich den 2770HD?


----------



## widder0815 (5. Januar 2011)

Forti schrieb:


> Du schaust fehrn? Mit TV karte? Warum dann nicht gleich den 2770HD?



ich schau übers I-net fern Forti , ohne Tv Karte ... welche seiten is egal und wenn ich filme schaun will dann alles übers useNext.
Der HD soll nicht so gut zum Zocken sein , bei den FH haben sie deshalb die mSec. runtergeschraubt ... weil es beim HD probs gab beim Zocken ... Wollte eig. den mit Scart stecker erst holen , hatte aber irg. wegen bewertungen den FH geholt und mich beim auspacken sogar gewundert warum kein Scart anschluss drann ist (hab mal wieder ne Pause gehabt) aber zum glück.

Forti warum nimst du nicht einen Receiver mit HDMI ? nur mal in den Raum geschmissen http://de.shopping.com/comag-sl45t-dvbt/S6Jkn8ZiZYOYJm9-zxPC3A==/info


----------



## Forti (6. Januar 2011)

Hm, also Du meinst nen super Monitor kaufen, 2770FH zb, dann den an den PC anschliessen und zu meinem Kabel Deutschland solch Reciver?

Aber wenn man die Bewertungen im Internet liest vom 2770HD die sind zu 98% Positiv.

Edit: der 2770FH fällt raus weil keine Wandmontage.


----------



## J.Ryan (6. Januar 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Ich hab die Einstellungen ja auch schon soweit an meine Bedürfnisse angepasst.
> Allerdings fällt mir halt ab und zu auf, das die Randbereiche Heller als die Mitte sind und sowas kann man soweit ich weiß nicht einstellen.
> Find ich schon merkwürdig, eigentlich hab ich bei dem Monitor nichts schlechtes bezüglich der Helligkeitsverteilung gehört.
> Was solls, es ist ja auch nicht so extrem das es störend ist, es fällt halt bloß hin und wieder auf.


Hallo robbe...
Erst mal ein dankeschön für deine schnelle Unterstützung und deiner Wortmeldung 
Ich stimme dir dazu das das der Monitor in der Mitte nicht so gleichmäßig Ausgelichtet ist wie Rechts oder Links,aber ich habe jetzt sehr gute Einstellungen gefunden da er mir vorher Bilder und auch verschiede Homepages bräunlich angezeigt hat das heist Grau war nicht Grau sondern eher Braun habe sämtliche Einstellungen am Gerät gemacht auch auf Standard brachte mir keinen Erfolg 
Nicht eine war für mich Zufriedenstellnd erst habe ich es nicht gemerkt aber irgent was störte als ich auf unsere Homepage war sah ich sofort das die Farben falsch dargestellt waren auch XFire sah Blau Braun aus habe ja noch denn SyncMaster 226BW um mich zu Überzeugen und ich hatte Recht  !!!
Aber Gott sei dank habe ich eine ATI 4870x2 und somit denn aktuellen Catalyst 10.12 Treiber drauf damit kann man Wunderbar den Monitor Mittels 
Catalyst Control Center Einstellen jetzt ist alles so wie es sein soll die Auslichtung fällt nicht mehr so in Gewicht da nicht mehr so Auffallend die Page ist Grau abgestufft XFire Blau Schwarz ja die Farben stimmen jetzt überein ...
Hier sind meine Einstellungen wo "ich" super mit zu Recht komme jeder muss für sich selbst seine Einstellung Herausfinden aber mit dem CCC gehts am besten ohne irgentwelche Software nutzen zu müssen...
Monitor Einstellungen:
Helligkeit 75
Kontrast 75
Schärfe  60
Farben 
Rot        21 
Grün      31
Blau       39
Farbeffekt Aus
Gamma Modus1
Catalyst Center Control Eintellungen:
Desktop Management
Desktop Farben
AMD Farbregler reaktivieren
Rot 0,95
Grün 1,05
Blau 1.30
Das sind die Einstellungen die ich diese Nacht lange für mich im CCC Entdeckt habe, Bilder und auch HomePages sind jetzt Naturgetreu und wirken Lebensecht und was mir sehr wichtig war der Braune Farbverlauf ist jetzt weg Grau ist Grau alles Perfekt so bin ich Glücklich mit meinen SyncMaster P2770FH 

Mfg. J.Ryan


----------



## robbe (6. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mal deine Einstellungen ausprobiert, sind aber nichts für mich. Irgendwie ist mir das viel zu blaulastig.
Mit meinen bin ich jetzt mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so richtig zufrieden, werd mich da morgen nochmal dran machen.


----------



## kazzig (7. Januar 2011)

Es kommt auch immer darauf an, wie man diesen Monitor an die Grafikkarte anschließt! Mit HDMI hatte ich am Anfang auch so meine Probleme, warum ich dann auf DVI gegangen bin und voila - Spitzenbild.

Bis auf die minimalsten Lichthöfe oben + unten (ca. 2mm hoch und 20cm breit), die man sonst sowieso niemals wahrnehmen würde, es sei denn man starrt 30 Minuten auf ein tiefschwarzes Bild.

Helligkeitsverteilung ist bei mir außen wie innen exakt gleich. Ich kann keine "Verläufe" der Helligkeit erkennen - sowohl bei dunklen als auch hellen Bildern.

Meine Einstellungen sind am Gerät folgende:

*Bild*

Helligkeit: 70
Kontrast: 75
Schärfe: 64
MagicBright: Benutzerdefiniert

Das Bild ist mit diesen Einstellungen relativ medium hell und kontrastreich.  Ich denke aber, dass ab 60 abwärts das Bild dann schon zu dunkel sein könnte!


*Farbe*

Alles standard! (Farbtemp = Normal, Effekt = aus, Gamma = Modus1)


Ich habe am NVIDIA Control Center nichts verändert!


----------



## widder0815 (10. Januar 2011)

hey .. an alle die noch an den einstellungen rumFummeln , auf der Treiber cd des Monitors ist ein prog. beigefügt welches MagicTunerPremium heißt .
mit diesem kann man noch paar mehr einstellungen vornehmen incl. den Normalen Monitoreinstellungen .
bequem mit der maus und tastatur , macht sich viel besser als mit den Monitor touch Buttons(weil schneller und übersichtlicher)


----------



## J.Ryan (10. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute...
Habe mich entschlossen das Gerät wieder umzutauschen weil ich doch keine Lust habe ständig die Einstellungen zu ändern es ist mir doch zu lästig...
Kann sein das ich ein Montags Gerät bekommen habe aber ich werde ihn nicht mehr Austauschen lassen denn ich habe keine Lust auf eine Unendliche Geschichte...
Habe meinen Alten aber immer noch sehr guten SyncMaster 226BW angeschlossen und Perfekte Farben bis ins kleinste Detail so soll es sein...
Werde aber auf jedenfall mir wieder einen 27 Zoll holen aber diesmal mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung denke es wird der Acer mit 2 Millisekunden sein...
An alle User noch Recht viel Spass mir euren Monitoren bis dann...

Mfg. J.Ryan


----------



## robbe (10. Januar 2011)

Wie kommts denn jetzt auf einmal dazu? Ich dachte du warst glücklich mit deinen Einstellungen?
Ich bin jetzt mittlerweile zufrieden, habe alle Farben gleichstark eingestellt und das erinnert mich am ehesten an meinen 226BW.


----------



## widder0815 (10. Januar 2011)

J.Ryan schrieb:


> Hi Leute...
> Habe mich entschlossen das Gerät wieder umzutauschen weil ich doch keine Lust habe ständig die Einstellungen zu ändern es ist mir doch zu lästig...
> Kann sein das ich ein Montags Gerät bekommen habe aber ich werde ihn nicht mehr Austauschen lassen denn ich habe keine Lust auf eine Unendliche Geschichte...
> Habe meinen Alten aber immer noch sehr guten SyncMaster 226BW angeschlossen und Perfekte Farben bis ins kleinste Detail so soll es sein...
> ...



hmmm


----------



## J.Ryan (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo robbe...
Ich konnte machen was ich wollte hatte immer egal bei welchen Farb Einstellungen, das Grau oder Blau- Braun ist ... 
Also vergleichte ich meinen anderen Syncmaster226BW und ja die Farben waren sofort Richtig dargestellt keine  Abweichungen keine langen Einstellungen und brauche auch nicht Extra im ATI CCC Eintellungen vorzunehmen,das Gerät sieht wirklich sehr schön aus aber was nutzt es mir wenn ich nur am Einstellen war und ich doch zu keinen zufriedenen Erfolg kam...
Habe mal die Einstellungen genommen vom P2770FH und denn 226BW benutzt
jetzt weis ich warum du sagtest es sei zu Blaulasstig, aber nur so konnte ich meine Seiten im WWW einigermassen Farbecht sehen,aber im Games hatte ich genau wieder das selbe Problem das die Farben wieder anders Ausfielen...
Ich weis nicht ob nur ich einzig dieses Problem habe das am Gerät was Kapput ist,aber ich will nicht das wenn ich ihn Austausche das das Problem
wieder da ist,klar kann es auch am neuen Gerät vorkommen das was nicht in Ordnung ist aber ich Kaufe ihn beim Händler um die Ecke wenn was ist kann ich direkt vor Ort Umtauschen und Erspare mir so immer wieder denn Versand und somit die Zeit...


----------



## hwk (10. Januar 2011)

J.Ryan schrieb:


> Hallo robbe...
> Ich konnte machen was ich wollte hatte immer egal bei welchen Farb Einstellungen, das Grau oder Blau- Braun ist ...
> Also vergleichte ich meinen anderen Syncmaster 226BW und ja die Farben waren sofort Richtig dargestellt keine  Abweichungen keine langen Einstellungen und brauche auch nicht Extra im ATI CCC Eintellungen vorzunehmen,das Gerät sieht wirklich sehr schön aus aber was nutzt es mir wenn ich nur am Einstellen war und ich doch zu keinen zufriedenen Erfolg kam...
> Habe mal die Einstellungen genommen vom P2770FH und denn 226BW benutzt
> ...


Also das Problem. dass du schilderst hatte ich mit meinem alten Monitor auch, das lag aber nicht am Monitor selbst, sondern daran, dass sich in der Windows Farbverwaltung ein Profil eingeschlichen hatte, dass Blau und Grau einen leichten Sepia Stich gab, nachdem ich das dort gelöscht hatte waren alle Farben wie sie sein sollten


----------



## robbe (10. Januar 2011)

Das hört sich schon irgendwie sehr merkwürdig an. Bei den ganzen einstellungen die ich schon ausprobiert habe, sind mir noch keine Brauntöne vorgekommen, die eigentlich Blau/Grau sein sollten.

Also ich bin jetzt jedenfalls zufrieden, kannst uns ja mal auf den laufenden Halten wie sich die ganze Sache bei dir weiter entwickelt.


----------



## kazzig (10. Januar 2011)

Also mit HDMI sehen bei mir die Farben auf jeden Fall extrem verfälscht aus, weswegen ich ja das DVI Kabel genommen habe. Ich persönlich kann mit HDMI am Monitor eh nichts anfangen. Ich habe einen Fernseher und brauche somit den Sound nicht


----------



## Nyrad (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo erstmal, hab mich extra wegem meiner Frage hier im Forum registriert 

Und zwar wegen den Farbverfälschungen unter HDMI. Ist dies ein Bug? Ich habe nämlich auch interesse mir den Monitor zu kaufen, würde ihn aber auch für Konsolen (Ps3/360) nutzen, schlimme verfälschungen wären dann ein No-Go, und das is schade bisher war der Monitor eigentlich meine Erste Wahl.

Ansonsten, hat kennt jemand gleichwertige Alternativ-Geräte?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Januar 2011)

Also das mit den Farbverfälschungen bei HDMI wir öfter mal berichtet von verschiedenen Monitoren aber generell kann man sagen das es dort eigentlich keine Probleme gibt. Sind wohl Einzellfälle. Bei meinem Samsung BX2450 habe ich auch schon solche Berichte gelesen mit Probleme mit HDMI aber ich habe keine Auffälligkeiten wenn ich ihn über HDMI laufen lasse. Denn eigentlich unterscheiden sich der HDMI und DVI Port nur dadurch das der HDMI Port noch zusätzlich den Ton mit überträgt sonst sind bei beiden die Bildsignale gleich.


----------



## WurzelseppXT (19. Januar 2011)

Ich war jetzt schon recht lange auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor und hab mir in den Läden die verschiedensten Geräte angeschaut und der Samsung hat mich dort schon sehr begeistert. Habe mich dann hauptsächlich auf Grund dieses Threads endgültig für den P2770FH entschieden.

Seit gestern hab ich ihn nun zu Hause stehen und bin bisher super zufrieden. Ich konnte ihn zwar noch nicht komplett auf Herz und Nieren prüfen, aber ich habe definitiv keinerlei Probleme mit den Farben. Ich habe daneben meinen alten LG stehen und die Farbqualität war absolut die gleiche. Ich denke nicht dass es bei den Leuten die hier Probleme damit haben am Monitor liegt.

Aber vielleicht finde ich in den nächsten Tagen noch ein paar Macken, wenn ich ihn ausführlich teste...

Ich danke Kazzig für den tollen Beitrag hier!


----------



## robbe (19. Januar 2011)

Ich hab ihn ja jetzt mittlerweile 2 Wochen und bin endgültig zufrieden. Hat gegenüber meinem alten 226BW keine Nachteile, aber den Vorteil das er viel größer ist.


----------



## J.Ryan (20. Januar 2011)

WurzelseppXT schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt schon recht lange auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor und hab mir in den Läden die verschiedensten Geräte angeschaut und der Samsung hat mich dort schon sehr begeistert. Habe mich dann hauptsächlich auf Grund dieses Threads endgültig für den P2770FH entschieden.
> 
> Seit gestern hab ich ihn nun zu Hause stehen und bin bisher super zufrieden. Ich konnte ihn zwar noch nicht komplett auf Herz und Nieren prüfen, aber ich habe definitiv keinerlei Probleme mit den Farben. Ich habe daneben meinen alten LG stehen und die Farbqualität war absolut die gleiche. Ich denke nicht dass es bei den Leuten die hier Probleme damit haben am Monitor liegt.
> 
> ...


@WurzelseppXT
Oh wieder mal so ein Hellseher dann ,sag du mir mal was das Problem ist ! du Schlaumeier...
Oh wie ich das immer wieder Liebe das die Leute wenn sie das Glück hatten kein Defektes Gerät erwicht zu haben Mutmassen andere könnten für das Problem selbst verantwortlich sein...  
Morgen ist entlich das neue Gerät da Acer S273H, dann kommt info Update...

Mfg. J.Ryan


----------



## hwk (20. Januar 2011)

J.Ryan schrieb:


> @WurzelseppXT
> Oh wieder mal so ein Hellseher dann ,sag du mir mal was das Problem ist ! du Schlaumeier...
> Oh wie ich das immer wieder Liebe das die Leute wenn sie das Glück hatten kein Defektes Gerät erwicht zu haben Mutmassen andere könnten für das Problem selbst verantwortlich sein...
> Morgen ist entlich das neue Gerät da Acer S273H, dann kommt info Update...
> ...



In der Windows Farbverwaltung hast aber mal nachgeschaut, als du den P2770FH noch angeschlossen hattest ja? Ob sich da son tolles Samsung Natural Color oder wie das heisst niedergelassen hat.. das macht nämlich oft stress ala Sepia Stich...


----------



## DarkDice (21. Januar 2011)

kurze bewertung zum review: sollte es wirklich dein aller erstes review sein... respekt!
er ist sehr informativ und für den endverbraucher absolut empfehlenswert. ich sag mal so, wenn ich den monitor jetzt kaufen wollte, und dein review ansehe, würd ich sagen, du gibst viel mehr informationen als jede werbung von saturn o.ä.

also daumen hoch. 

und weiter so.

lg DD


----------



## kazzig (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo DarkDice,

ich möchte mich erstmal für dein Kompliment bedanken und ja, das ist mein allererste Review (überhaupt). Ich war mir anfangs überhaupt nicht sicher, ob sowas gut ankommt, weil viele ja gerne die Fakten schwarz auf weiß haben möchten.

Deshalb hatte ich schon ein paar Momente, wo ich das ganze kritisch hinterfragt habe! Trotz allem habe ich mich dann vom ersten Bauchgefühl leiten lassen und das durchgezogen 

Demnächst werde ich noch ein Video-Review zum neuen CPU-Kühler "Thermalright Venomous X-RT" machen.


----------



## nagel10 (26. Februar 2011)

WICHTIG WICHTIG WICHTIG!!!!

Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen ob folgendes funktioniert:

MacBook Pro an den P2770FH via DVI
und HD Receiver via HDMI an den P2770FH???

Kann man dann hin und her "switchen"? Bzw. kann man überhaupt damit TV-schaun?
Oder muss ich dann den HD kaufen? der FH gefällt mir um einiges besser

Danke für Eure schnelle Antwort!!!


----------



## robbe (26. Februar 2011)

nagel10 schrieb:


> WICHTIG WICHTIG WICHTIG!!!!
> 
> Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen ob folgendes funktioniert:
> 
> ...


 
Das dürfte alles möglich sein. Du musst bloß im Bildschirmmenü die Signalquelle auf "Manuell" stellen, dann kannst du per einfachen Knopfdruck am Bildschirm direkt den Signaleingang umschalten.
TV schauen müsstest du soweit ich weiß auch können, da das Bildsignal ja quasi schon fertig von deinem Reciever kommt und der Monitor es nur noch anzeigen muss. Anders wäre es, wenn du keinen Reciver hättest, dann bräuchtest du den P2770HD.


----------



## nagel10 (26. Februar 2011)

Ja hab ich mir auch gedacht!

Super dann kann ich mir den FH bestellen und das MacBook ^^


----------



## nagel10 (26. Februar 2011)

Ups .... den FH gibts fast nirgens wo mehr ..... es gibt jetzt den P2770H der ist "neu" unter samsung.de ..... ist das ca. der selbe oder?


----------



## nagel10 (26. Februar 2011)

Vor allem steht bei dem "Mac-Kompatibilität" -> nein ...... Geht der also nicht? :O


----------



## stargate (27. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread hier gelesen, aber wie sieht es mit HD-Filmen auf dem Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH  aus ? laufen die da gut und ist die Bildqualität besonders bei dunklen stellen noch gut bzw hat der Monitor nen guten Schwarzwert ?

EDIT: @J.Ryan hast du den  Acer S273H bekommen und kannst was dazu sagen auch im Vergleich zum Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH ?

mfg stargate


----------



## clrokr (30. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

die Farbe von dem Teil heißt offiziell "Rose Black". Auf Bildern sieht es einfach schwarz aus. Ist da doch ein Rotton dabei oder ist das nur ein Name?

LG,
clrokr


----------



## telepatl (2. April 2011)

Hi,

mich würde interessieren, ob der 2770H wesentlich schlechter ist, oder ob man den statt dem FH nehmen kann, wenn der H um 26€ günstiger ist, was meint ihr?

Also der H ist der Vorgänger des FH und hat Reaktionszeit 2ms..im Unterschied zum FH Reaktionszeit 1ms..

Im Ernst, kann man das wahrnehmen, den Unterschied?

Der 2770H ist ein Auslaufmodell, soll man den nehmen? (Immerhin ist er in der PCGH 08/2010 das Topprodukt gewesen).

Laut Website gibt Samsung auf den H eine 36 Monate Garantie und auf den FH eine 24 Monate...

P2770H: Technische Daten von P2770H | Displays (Consumer & Multifunktions-Displays) von Samsung
P2770FH: Technische Daten von P2770FH | Displays (Consumer & Multifunktions-Displays) von Samsung

Sonst sehe ich nicht wirklich Unterschiede..

Gruß
telepatl


----------



## Norisk699 (2. April 2011)

kazzig schrieb:


> Hallo DarkDice,
> 
> ich möchte mich erstmal für dein Kompliment bedanken und ja, das ist mein allererste Review (überhaupt). Ich war mir anfangs überhaupt nicht sicher, ob sowas gut ankommt, weil viele ja gerne die Fakten schwarz auf weiß haben möchten.
> 
> ...


 


Möchte mich auch für dein Review bedanken!

Hast du wirklich gut gemacht alles in allem.

So als Beispiel was mir noch gefallen hätte:

(Falls vorhanden) hättest du ihn mal neben deinem alten XX-Zöller (z.b. 22 Zoll 16:9 oder so) filmen können um ein besseres gefühl zu bekommen im review wie schön riesig er ist 

Aber echt ein gutes Review, hast das beste rausgeholt was so eine Privatperson leisten kann.


----------



## Norisk699 (7. April 2011)

Anbei habe ich ein Vergleichsbild des P2770FH zu einem "normalen" Monitor.

Der Monitor ist tatsächlich noch viel größer im Vergleich als es aussieht weil der kleine links etwas weiter vorne steht von der Perspektive.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vergleich LG 22 Zoll 16:10 Format gegen Samsung P2770FH 27 Zoll 16:9


----------



## sibiu (8. Juni 2011)

Der Thread ist zwar schon älter, aber ich möchte trotzdem noch meine Meinung zu dem Bildschirm abgeben. Der ein oder andere wird hier noch hineinschauen, um seine Kaufentscheidung zu treffen, so wie ich es auch getan habe.

Mir sind noch einige negative Punkte an diesem Monitor aufgefallen.

- Der Monitor summt deutlich, sobald der Helligkeitswert unter 99 gesetzt wird. Frei von diesem blechernen Summen ist er nur bei den Werten 80-85 und 99-100. Es ist deutlich zu vernehmen, trotz recht lauter Gehäuselüfter im Rechner.
- Das Display hat starke Helligkeitsschwächen am Rand. Sobald die Farbe in schwarz oder grau geht, sind rundherum an den Rändern helle Streifen zu erkennen. Sehr nervige Sache, wenn man es erstmal entdeckt hat.
- Am Rand des Monitors wurde eine Umrandung aus Plastik aufgesetzt, teils mit rotem Schimmer, teils durchsichtig. Diese Leiste soll der Optik dienen, streckt den großen Monitor jedoch unnötig in die Länge/Breite. Da hätte man pro Seite mindestens einen Zentimeter sparen können.

Habe mir den Monitor zugelegt, da ich vorher auch einen Samsung (Snymaster 22BW) hatte und gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Nach dem aktuellen Stand hätte ich aber doch besser noch 50-100 Euro beim Kauf drauf legen sollen.


----------



## robbe (8. Juni 2011)

Deinem ersten Punkt kann ich nicht zustimmen. Bei mir summt gar nichts, egal in welcher Helligkeitseinstellung. Da hast wohl ein schelchtes Modell erwischt.

Punkt zwei scheint wohl ein generelles Problem dieses Monitors zu sein. Mich hats aber nur am Anfang gestört.

Punkt drei ist sicher einfach Geschmackssache.


----------



## mkay87 (16. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand "optimale" Einstellungen für mich? Auch was Farbeinstellungen angeht. Möchte mir nämlich nächste Woche den TFT holen und dann gleich alles einstellen. Vielen Dank schon einmal.

PS: Habe zurzeit einen 23 Zoll Full-HD TFT. Merkt man in Spielen den größeren Pixelabstand? Nicht das alles dann zu grob aussieht.


----------



## robbe (18. Juni 2011)

mkay87 schrieb:


> Hat jemand "optimale" Einstellungen für mich? Auch was Farbeinstellungen angeht. Möchte mir nämlich nächste Woche den TFT holen und dann gleich alles einstellen. Vielen Dank schon einmal.
> 
> PS: Habe zurzeit einen 23 Zoll Full-HD TFT. Merkt man in Spielen den größeren Pixelabstand? Nicht das alles dann zu grob aussieht.


 

Optimale Einstellungen für alle gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht, jeder muss seine eigenen Einstellungen finden, die für ihn optimal sind. Ich könnte dir meine Einstellungen hinschreiben, aber sie würden womöglich überhaupt nicht zusagen.


Ich denke in Spielen merkt man den größeren Pixelabstand nicht. Im Desktop kommts ganz auf deine Entfernung zum Bildschrim an. Ich sitze 60cm entfernt und mich stört der Pixelabstand nicht, allerdings hatte ich vorher auch keinen kleineren Full HD Bildschirm.


----------



## mkay87 (19. Juni 2011)

Wäre nett wenn du dein Werte posten könntest. Wenn sie mir so gar nicht liegen dann kann ich ja immer noch justieren


----------



## robbe (19. Juni 2011)

Helligkeit 73
Kontrast 75
Schärfe 64
Macigbright Benutzerdefiniert
Reaktionszeit Schnellstens

Magiccolor Aus
Rot 50
Grün 50
Blau 50
Farbtemp Benutzerdefiniert
Farbeffekt Aus
Gamma Modus 1


----------



## drstoertebecker (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

kann mich den bisherigen Ausführungen zum P2770FH nur anschließen. Habe mir vorgestern zwei davon gekauft und bin hellauf begeistert. Der Desktop ist jetzt gesichtsfeldausfüllend und die Bildqualiät ist wirklich super. 
Inputlag konnte ich keinen feststellen, aber die Standardeinstellungen des Monitors tun echt den Augen weh. Helligkeit war bei mir werksmäßig auf 100%, was dazu führt, dass man vermutlich nach einer Viertelstunde vor den Monitoren einen Sonnenbrand davonträgt. Bin noch am herumexperimentieren, was die idealen Einstellungen betrifft, aber bin mittlerweile mit meine Customsettings schon recht zufrieden. 
Zum Spielerlebnis kann ich leider noch nicht allzu viel sagen, weil mein neuer Rechner erst nächsten Monat fällig wird und die Monitore bis dahin an meinem vier Jahre alten Dell-Notebook mit altersschwacher Graka hängen. Auf FullHD laufen daher nur DX9-Klassiker wie Counterstrike oder Morrowind flüssig. Werde mal nachberichten, sobald der neue Rechner da ist und ich Crysis auf 27 Zoll zocken kann 
Einziges Manko, das mir bisher aufgefallen ist, ist die nicht ganz perfekte mechanische Verarbeitung: Einer der beiden Monitore ist etwa einen halben Zentimeter höher als der andere. In beiden ist der Standfuß komplett bis zum Anschlag eingerastet, habe den Fuß und die Halterung zigfach überprüft. Offenbar ist tatsächlich der Fuß des einen Monitors ein paar Millimeter höher als beim anderen. Fiel mir aber auch nur dadurch auf, weil eben zwei davon Seite an Seite stehen. Ansonsten ist alles bestens --> für den Preis (Stück: 243,- Euro) klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Forfex (19. Juli 2011)

Hab Meinen auch heut bekommen. Bisher superzufrieden.
Zum Fuß hätte ich eine Frage. Also bei mir hab ich kein hörbares einrasten vernommen. Ist aber natürlich stabil. Sollte ich ihn nochmal rausziehen ? Geht das überhaupt durch einfaches ziehen oder muss man da irgendeine Taste/Schalter  gleichzeitig drücken ?

Hat Jemand von Euch die MagicTune Software installiert ? Und falls ja,mit welchen Erfahrungen.


----------



## drstoertebecker (23. Juli 2011)

Forfex schrieb:


> Hab Meinen auch heut bekommen. Bisher superzufrieden.
> Zum Fuß hätte ich eine Frage. Also bei mir hab ich kein hörbares einrasten vernommen. Ist aber natürlich stabil. Sollte ich ihn nochmal rausziehen ? Geht das überhaupt durch einfaches ziehen oder muss man da irgendeine Taste/Schalter  gleichzeitig drücken ?


 
Also bei mir war auch kein Einrasten zu hören und die Dinger stehen trotzdem vollkommen stabil. Würde daher vermuten, dass nur das Gewicht des Monitors das Display auf dem Standfuß hält. Entsprechend müsste man vermutlich nur mit genügend rabiater Gewalt ziehen, um ihn wieder vom Fuß zu lösen. Habe ich aber selbst noch nicht versucht. Taste o.ä. zum rausziehen konnte ich jedenfalls nicht entdecken.


----------



## Bambusbieger (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,  

um es kurz zu machen = wäre jemand von den stolzen P2770FH Besitzern so nett mir die genauen Maße (Breite & Tiefe) des Standfusses zu übermitteln? Wäre supernett!  

Dank geht an kazzig für sein Review! Im Grunde habe ich mich nun für diesen Moni entschieden, habe aber noch meine Befürchtungen was den Abstand zum Monitor anbetrifft. Mein 75cm tiefer Schreibtisch lässt wenig Spielraum für Basteleien ^^ Den Standfuss werde ich wohl soweit es geht über die Kante des Schreibtisches hinausstellen müssen.


----------



## neuer (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde

Ich habe im Moment noch einen sehr alten 22Zöller Asus und möchte nun auch auf den 27er Samsung umsteigen. Hat sonst noch jemand dieses Problem:



sibiu schrieb:


> - Das Display hat starke Helligkeitsschwächen am Rand. Sobald die Farbe in schwarz oder grau geht, sind rundherum an den Rändern helle Streifen zu erkennen. Sehr nervige Sache, wenn man es erstmal entdeckt hat.


 
Oder kann mir jemand ein Foto zeigen?

Danke und Gruss
Ein Neuer PGHer


----------



## mkay87 (28. Juli 2011)

Streifen sind nicht da, aber bei schwarzem Hintergrund ist die Ausleuchtung gegen die Ränder hin schon nicht optimal. Aber selbst beim Film schauen stört das nicht sonderlich.


----------



## robbe (29. Juli 2011)

Da muss ich zustimmen. Ausleuchtung an den Rändern ist mir an dem Monitor als ersten Negativ aufgefallen. Hatte vorher einen 226BW und da war das absolut nicht. Aber störend ist es eigentlich nicht wirklich. Ich seh es eigentlich nur bei Filmen, bei denen oben und unten nen schwarzer Rand ist. Hab versucht nen Foto zu machen, allerdings ist es dafür zu hell im Raum. Werd es heut Abend nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Buffalo (4. August 2011)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe auch grosses Interesse, mir den Samsung P27770FH zu kaufen. Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist einfach unschlagbar! 

Was mich noch interessieren würde: Dies ist ja ein HD-Monitor, aber nützt das etwas bei den PC Games? Ich nehme an, ein Spiel müsste HD speziell unterstüzten, damit man einen Vorteil hat oder sehe ich das falsch? Hab mir vor knapp einer Woche die Sapphire HD 6950 2GB gekauft, ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass diese auf jeden Fall genügt den 27" Bildschirm. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Flugsimulationen (z.B. DCS A-10C) und diesem Bildschirm? Ich spiele zwar auch Egoshooter, aber auch viele Flugsimulationen. 

Cheers
Buffalo


----------



## mkay87 (4. August 2011)

Buffalo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich habe auch grosses Interesse, mir den Samsung P27770FH zu kaufen. Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist einfach unschlagbar!
> 
> ...



Quatsch. Full-HD bedeutet nichts anderes das die native Auflösung des Monitors 1920x1080 beträgt  Und die unterstützen alle neuen Spiele.


----------



## drstoertebecker (27. August 2011)

So, kann jetzt endlich nachberichten, da der neue PC da ist und ich die Monitore inzwischen ausgiebig auch beim Zocken testen konnte. Fazit: Ich bleibe bei meiner Spitzenbewertung für den P2770FH. 
Bis jetzt habe ich Crysis und Borderlands sehr ausgiebig damit gespielt und einige andere Spiele immer wieder mal angespielt. In keinem der Spiele konnte ich bislang irgendwelche Schlieren oder ähnliches feststellen. Die Reaktionszeit ist spitze und zum Zocken mehr als ausreichend. 
Durch die riesige Diagonale steht man wirklich mitten im Spielgeschehen und es ist ein völlig neues Spielerlebnis. Nachteil daran: Man steht wirklich mitten im Spielgeschehen - einmal bin ich fast mit einem Herzinfarkt vom Stuhl gefallen, als in Borderlands unerwartet ein Bossgegner vor mir stand, als ich mich umdrehte 
Ein weiterer "Nachteil" des Ganzen ist, dass man schon über einen einigermaßen flotten PC mit guter Graka verfügen sollte, da es bei der Diagonale wirklich nur dann Spaß macht, wenn man in FullHD und mit maximalen Details spielen kann. Alle Auflösungen unter FullHD verkommen schnell zur Pixelparty. Abstriche bei Details etc. sollte man aus dem selben Grund auch nicht machen.


----------

